# would like to intern with a screen printer in Cincinnati, Southwest Ohio



## tonysoprano6379 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey guys,

Total newbie here. I have the bug for screenprinting really bad. I have reasearched classes to get my feet wet and no lucky so far.

I'd really like the opportunity to "tag along" in shop with someone to see and feel some basics of the screen printing process.

I do not wish to compete with local companies, or try to take anyones business away. My friends and i have some really cool ideas for t-shirts and want to make a run at a website, small garage operation.

Anyone local who feels like they would not mind giving a helping hand would be much appreciated.

Thanks so much,
Tony


----------



## adriancreative (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Cincinnati, Southwest Ohio*

Is Southeast Michigan local enough? Probably not with gas prices. I'm looking to upgrade my equipment and am also pressed for time to do something with my existing stuff since the owner of the building I lease sold it. Too bad you're not in Toledo.


----------



## Showtime Tee's (May 12, 2008)

I go to school at Xavier in Cincinnati. I am currently starting up a one man operation to run out of my house that I am leasing up there. If there is anything I can help you out with, let me know.


----------

